# Cecal perforation



## taly (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello, looking for help with an icd-9 code for cecal perforation?  The index in the coding book brings me to 540.0.  Others disagree because this is under acute appendicitis, but I show a subtitle of cecitis (acute) with perforation, peritonitis (generalized), rupture.  Would 540.0 be the correct code?  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## chewri (Nov 14, 2012)

I just had this issue come up myself and ended up going to Brown Consulting Agency as I got no response on it. They told me to code the issues that created the perforation. In my case it was chemo treatment because of Leukemia.  as well as V12.79 Hope this helps a bit anyway.


----------



## Grintwig (Nov 14, 2012)

In the ICD 9 book it directs you to 540.0 and in the illustration underneath the code it shows a picture that clearly supports the use of the code. Maybe it would help if you posted a redacted version of the operative report.


----------

